# My take on the stick shot



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Just finished this up for LGD top fella that he is,its a blackthorn piece,green leather pouch looped with 1745,thats then attached to some green catty tubing (med pull) all attached with constrictor knots.shoots full butterfly with a pouch twist,and puts the lead into the catcher at a rapid rate

cheers for looking

Marcus sr


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Awww Mannn,, that is pukka (or is it bukka? ) either way that is AWESOME









You shouldn't have, but since you did







I can't wait to try that bugger out. I always wanted to revisit tubes and especially with this set up.

Thanks it is truly appreciated.

LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool Sorry, correct word is PUKKA


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Awww Mannn,, that is pukka (or is it bukka? ) either way that is AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no worries mate.was actually a bit pissed i had no green band for the tube attachment ,would of liked some green string for the constrictors also,need your addy again mate


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> Awww Mannn,, that is pukka (or is it bukka? ) either way that is AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no worries mate.was actually a bit pissed i had no green band for the tube attachment ,would of liked some green string for the constrictors also,need your addy again mate
[/quote]

don't be pissed it's still a sweet set up

PM sent

Thanks bunch

LGD


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

That's a great stickshot mate much better than my effort


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know what pukka means, but this stick is just wonderful.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice looking indeed. I have tried that sort of pouch arrangement a couple of times and got some very nasty returns when the ball did not leave the pouch properly. So I have switched all my stickshots to two bands. I envy you folks who can get away with the single band arrangement.

Cheers ......... Charles


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

Charles said:


> Very nice looking indeed. I have tried that sort of pouch arrangement a couple of times and got some very nasty returns when the ball did not leave the pouch properly. So I have switched all my stickshots to two bands. I envy you folks who can get away with the single band arrangement.
> 
> Cheers ......... Charles


thanks bob,i love blackthorn,
thats gonna be my next go at it charles,2x1745 bands inserted into a piece of tube then attached to fork


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

nice stickshot


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

what did u use for constrictor knot?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, That's a Good Looking Stick Shooter, it would be great to see some video action with it.


----------

